# Poodle Art Work



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Someone mentioned that they wished they had some poodle art work.

Let me tell you about Judith Stein. She does wonderful water colors of dogs. I own two originals and I'm getting a custom piece done of my three eldest Spoos; Elsa, Sam and Lucy in a collage of head shots together.

Here are the original Poodle watercolors I own.
"Moulin Rouge"


















And one I wish I had gotten...
"Apricot Angel"









Judith does other color Poodles as well as other dogs. Her work is exquisite!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree very much so. These are so beautiful!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing her with us. She does indeed do 
stunning work. I shall look her up!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Her artwork is captivating. I could just stare at it for hours.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

It's the way she does the eyes. They have life!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, boy...do I ever wish I could afford something like that! She has a great talent.
_


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW how beautiful!! I LOVE these!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh I love love LOVE that first one! Beautiful work.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What an artist to capture those expressions! They are all beautiful.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Just beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Oh, boy...do I ever wish I could afford something like that! She has a great talent.
> _


10X8 prints are only 17.50 on Ebay


better yet, look what I found, and am going to get, it looks just like my Anja! Like, to the point where it is scary!


----------

